# Acekard R.P.G. loader 4.01 released & Open Source!



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Acekard R.P.G. loader 4.01 released & Open Source!*

World's first open source DS flash kit











The Acekard Team have today released version 4.01 of the loader for their new slot-1 flash kit and have also released the full source code to the public, living up to their word of going open source. The Acekard R.P.G. is now the first official open source flash kit for the Nintendo DS. It will be interesting to see what talented developers will manage to do with this cart and will definitely be worth keeping an eye on!

You can download both the loader 4.01 and full source code below (both mirrored at our download centre).

The full review of the Acekard R.P.G. based on loader 4.01 will be coming soon so stay tuned to GBAtemp.net.




Download Acekard R.P.G. loader 4.01



Download Acekard R.P.G. loader 4.01 source code + build environment



Official Website

Thanks to recover for the news.


----------



## Opium (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it's a great move on their behalf to make it open-source. I wish more cards did this.


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree. Also, i just remembered, wouldn't having access to the source code mean you would be able to fix the problems with reading/writing to FAT after ejecting and reinserting the cart? So people could dump their save games without having to transfer them over wifi or have a slot-2 cart


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> I agree. Also, i just remembered, wouldn't having access to the source code mean you would be able to fix the problems with reading/writing to FAT after ejecting and reinserting the cart? So people could dump their save games without having to transfer them over wifi or have a slot-2 cart


Theoretically almost anything is possible now the source code is released... I'm sure if some talented individuals feel like playing around with the loader then you'll see all kinds of neat things happening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be quite exciting to see what happens from here!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2007)

About the source code, it is not so clean. I think people should better rewrite it entirely than build upon it.
To justify a bit what I'm saying :
- comments are in chinese, and there's few of them
- almost all the code is lying in a single directory, making it a mess
- a lot of bad habit of C++, like variables declared in the middle of the code, instead of defining a subroutine
If someone give me an acekard, I'd like to code for it, but as it is, I won't buy it...


----------



## recover (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not sure it's such a good idea to build from scratch...
Now that we have this we should work with AceKard to improve the loader and try to have everything merged with their official release line.
They have said that they want community support and help with the loader, and I'm pretty sure that's what they'll get.
Another thing they are planning to do is releasing a SVN repository, which will allow developers to try out every commit they make and find bugs before a stable release hits the web.

I hope this will be a catalyst for good, making other card's release their sources as well.


----------



## SkH (Sep 22, 2007)

I would like to see that DS GAME INFO Box and I'll buy one AK R.P.G.!!

You know the Box like in R4!! Please do it some talented developers!!


----------



## DEF- (Sep 22, 2007)

This could be great, but I have my doubts. Especially if the code are messy, and if its hard to code for. If enough people buy it, something might happen.

I don't have my hopes up though, future will tell. We can hope atleast


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm. Well, even though i have 2 slot-1 flashcarts already, if someone releases a loader with some cool feature other flashcarts don't have, I WILL buy it.


----------



## tomqman (Sep 22, 2007)

lol it loads up on my cyclo evo  but freezes when you try and load miro sd card. that makes me think that this might be a good chance to make work on other flash carts if any kool features come


----------



## 4saken (Sep 22, 2007)

Somebody get deufeufeu an acekard!


----------



## rest0re (Sep 22, 2007)

basically it means .. devs are lazy fucks. OPEN SOURCE = its da magic word for kids


----------



## tomqman (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Somebody get deufeufeu an acekard!


lol 

deufeufeu why dont you try and get this to run on other flashcarts??


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(tomqman @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody get deufeufeu an acekard!
> ...



I have a Supercard SD, as it is slot 2 and use a firmware and not a loader, it should tell you why there's no reason for me to do this


----------



## tomqman (Sep 22, 2007)

lol fair do's. i wish i could code


----------



## Normmatt (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm surprised this doesnt have any patching code like every other flashcart as it would be nice to see how its done


----------



## mastertop101 (Sep 22, 2007)

actually this isn't the first open source flashcart, neoflash's R6 is


----------



## gab10 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> actually this isn't the first open source flashcart, neoflash's R6 is


really?
give me a link plz


----------



## mastertop101 (Sep 22, 2007)

http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php?board=97.0
(Yeah, they were stupid enough to just post them as forum posts)
I guess you could ask them the full project archive.


----------



## bullet007 (Sep 22, 2007)

So, does anyone know of a place besides bamboogaming to buy an RPG?


----------



## go185 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(bullet007 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> So, does anyone know of a place besides bamboogaming to buy an RPG?



I would like to know too


----------



## barry181091 (Sep 22, 2007)

Please be patient ... Currently we are negotiating and shipping orders to other online stores.


Barry.
Acekard.


----------



## Gilrad (Sep 22, 2007)

I doubt other companies will follow with open source.

Why did Acekard team do it? Simple. Unique hardware structure. Unless a company comes out with a card that has microSDHC, nand, and USB, the team doesn't have to worry about the biggest problem most card teams have to worry about: people stealing and modifying their open source code.

As for the card it's self, I probably won't consider getting one unless I start to see some interesting features, mostly if the homebrew community sticks to the possibilities that the usb port can provide (such as usb keyboard on DSlinux).

Just my thoughts


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(barry181091 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Please be patient ... Currently we are negotiating and shipping orders to other online stores.
> 
> 
> Barry.
> Acekard.



we should really appreciate developers monitoring forums like this, especially for an open source card


----------



## go185 (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(barry181091 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Please be patient ... Currently we are negotiating and shipping orders to other online stores.
> 
> 
> Barry.
> Acekard.



Alright cool!

The answer came straight from the source!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 22, 2007)

At this point, I'll probably buy this thing as long as it's under 75 bucks. I haven't checked the code yet, but I'm sure Id be able to do a bit with it, though probably nothing useful.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 22, 2007)

at bamboo gaming it IS under 75 USD.

also, for those of you who are reluctant, I'm really loving this card.


----------



## go185 (Sep 22, 2007)

I cannot wait till its available at a site like gamersection so I can order it and buy it (cause bamboogaming doesnt allow for purchasing via debit/credit directly)


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks alright, but no soft reset is a bitch.


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 23, 2007)

yea


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Looks alright, but no soft reset is a bitch.


Just make it yourself. =/


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 23, 2007)

i might be getting this soon, looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 999th post!! W00T


----------



## Alastair (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> also, for those of you who are reluctant, I'm really loving this card.



It's shit for download play though, isn't it?
The USB port's the best feature?


----------



## bollocks (Sep 23, 2007)

according to some posts on their forum, they know the problem with download play and they're looking into it. as for soft reset, it's also something they plan to add in future. or so they say. of course flash cart manufacturers will always claim to be working on any feature someone inquires about, whether they'll actually sort it out or not is another matter.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > also, for those of you who are reluctant, I'm really loving this card.
> ...


No and No obviously.

The Acekard is great with everything, it runs smoothly, and everything works fine. To me the BEST feature is Copy and Paste.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> at bamboo gaming it IS under 75 USD.
> 
> also, for those of you who are reluctant, I'm really loving this card.


$85AUD, given todays exchange rate at xe.com (other exchange rates put it a lot higher since banks charge a few cents on the dollar more overhead to do the exchanges)...
85.00 AUD=73.5072 USD (I expect using real payment exchange rates it would be just over $75USD)
Shipping is an additional $12AUD (mail) or $30AUD (express), or 10.38/25.95USD, either putting the total well over 75USD. At least bamboo is shipping the original case with this one.

I for one will wait to see if kickgaming or other reliable Canada/NA resellers decide to stock AK before making any decision to buy or pass by.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(SkH @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> I would like to see that DS GAME INFO Box and I'll buy one AK R.P.G.!!
> 
> You know the Box like in R4!! Please do it some talented developers!!




if someone put that in, id buy an acekard


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks alright, but no soft reset is a bitch.
> ...



Why do people say stupid shit like this? I think it was you who said something like it in another thread. Not everyone knows how to program and such. Open source shouldn't be a free "get out of work" ticket for the Acekard team. They should at least provide the basics, and then let people customize and build upon it.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> ...


If you can't do it, get someone else to do it. It isn't that hard. When I get my Acekard from the post office on Monday, I'll add everything that any other flashcart can do. It won't be THAT hard.


----------



## son2fu (Sep 23, 2007)

they got too many things sticking out of that cart


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(son2fu @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> they got too many things sticking out of that cart


What do you mean?


----------



## gab10 (Sep 23, 2007)

i think ak will not add soft-reset and download play function
as this claim ak run the rom without patching it
so they must be developed by yourself


----------



## Alastair (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> ...


Most people usually want to buy something that works out of the box. Not pay more for something that a cheaper product can already do PLUS more, on the pre-tense that "OMG I'll just programme it myself". Why bother? Get a good cart. in the first place.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't really understand what you're trying to say in your first quote, but the second one has alot of misconsumptions, in my opinion. The card itself may not have everything you want, but you can add it and add it on there within seconds. Pay? Who would pay for a custom firmware? 99.9% of people would do it for the fame they'd get from it, not to earn money. Hell, if me and Savant get working, I can put alot of things that I've wanted on a flashcart, onto an Acekard in a few minutes.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> ...



Sorry to burst you're bubble dude, and don't let this come off as wrong, but I could give a shit less about "people like you". I don't really care for your impressions either, because the way I see it you're just keeping your nose in the air since you have "contact" with the Acekard team, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on that one since I've sent them a few emails and therefore could say I was "chatting" with them. 

Also, I don't think YOU undertsand that the R4 and Cyclo have been out for months, and the least this new card could have done was get the basics done straight. What I really want is for them to have a list of sure features that they're working on. Plus, when you say "...sure it doesn't have some of the basic features, but it has some cool and really advanced features.", it makes you look rather...dumb. Would you buy a stove that could do your taxes, drop your children off at school, massage your feet and change the channels on your T.V. if it couldn't cook food? All of that other stuff is superfluous if it doesn't have the basics of a good flashcart.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 23, 2007)

I can understand the complaining if you already bought the cart and didn't know all the features weren't implemented yet, but what's the point if you don't even own one? They said they will add the features later. Is download play even a basic/important feature? How many flashcarts have perfect download play right now? And did R4 have perfect download play when it first came out?


----------



## RiotShooter (Sep 23, 2007)

i cant believe how people are criticizing this card already. its been out what a couple of days. so what it doesnt have sum of the basic features that we are used to having now but given a couple of weeks we will probably have those and more.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 23, 2007)

Question:



If I take my R4 micro sd and put it in the AK, will all of the games work and will all of my save games be intact?


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

The saves work perfect for me.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Your games will work, but the save games will not, however you can quickly change them later on I'm sure.



Damn, I was hopin to just stick the micro sd in there and have it replace my R4.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> The saves work perfect for me.



Oh really? 

Damn you, PharaohsVizier. Bringing my hopes down and such.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess since the card JUST came out, but still...after they were saying they had been working on it for 10 months and EVERYONE was hyping it up, I had to put it into perspective for everyone that the R4 and Cyclo were NOT dead or outclassed, and that this card might be even inferior. 

But I know after this the fanboys will just yell "open source, open source!", when that doesn't instantly mean the features are there and they're at the whim of any developer who wants to take it on.


----------



## Gilrad (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it's a pretty simple reason why they released so early with so little features (heck, the review cart they sent GBATemp had an incomplete firmware that corrupted roms).

As far as you and I are concerned, the card will be a reasonable choice when all the features are implemented, maybe, some hardware-specific features too (I already have a CycloEvo, so I need a good reason to buy a new card). But for those interested in the open source bit of it, might as well release it as soon as there's a firmware that doesn't crash or corrupt roms. The features we want may even come out sooner, too.

All in all, I will remain cautious until I see something that catches my eye, that's worth $60-70.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't consider shipping. I recall reading somewhere though that it was targetting the 65.99-75.99. perhaps bamboo gaming raised the price a bit? then again, that may just be wishful thinking.


On the other hand, I've been talking with the acekard team as well. Not just their sales team, but one of their dev members as well. Right now, he seems very intent on getting rid of bugs. I proposed a problem to him, and we talked for a good hour or so, and he seemed intent of fixing the issue. (Turns out it was my screw-up too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Everyone seems to be argueing about this card, but here's the plain and simple truth:
If developers help it out, it'll be the best cart, no doubt about it (currently anyway). If developing is as easy as hiratai says, then it should all work out. IF it isn't that easy then it is still one of the best carts IMO. You get the impressive speeds of built-in memory while u get the advantage of infinite storage. Again, IMO, Its worth the trade for soft-reset for the dual-input. and who says they themselves won't add it later?


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I guess since the card JUST came out, but still...after they were saying they had been working on it for 10 months and EVERYONE was hyping it up, I had to put it into perspective for everyone that the R4 and Cyclo were NOT dead or outclassed, and that this card might be even inferior.
> 
> But I know after this the fanboys will just yell "open source, open source!", when that doesn't instantly mean the features are there and they're at the whim of any developer who wants to take it on.



it's the only card that able to run the game full speed without restricted microSD bandwith yet still maintain the flexibility of swappable memory, R4 and Cyclo are already outclassed

and why even people still mention R4. cycloDS killed it months ago


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, the R4 is long from dead. If you want a great priced card that does everything that's NEEDED, R4 is the way to go, definitely. If you want more space for media and such, then Cyclo or possibly Acekard. For NDS games and homebrew compatibility at a rock bottom price, R4 is still king.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Well I'm not so sure about the R4, sure it is a low price and all, but do people really want to skimp on that extra $5 to get an inferior card?Â It seems most people are making that choice, which is really not well thought out.
> 
> The CycloDS Evolution completely destroyed the R4, not to mention that the R4 pretty much is useless now that they haven't fixed Worms Open Warfare 2, it is like a statement saying that in the future they will be slow to release updates, or maybe not at all...



agreed. while r4 can run everything, if you're going to be paying, why not throw in a few bucks for something far superior?


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

Eh...I hope you're kidding Pharoah. For a guy that says he's impartial, you're being extremely biased. Of course now I'm looking to get a Cyclo and sell my R4, but having to fix ONE game out of thousands hardly kills a card. It's really only inferior in ONE way, Micro SDHC compatibility. Other than that and the touch screen GUI, they're the same. And just FYI, the Cyclo is about $10-15 more expensive at most stores, although I'm sure there are exceptions.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Eh...I hope you're kidding Pharoah. For a guy that says he's impartial, you're being extremely biased. Of course now I'm looking to get a Cyclo and sell my R4, but having to fix ONE game out of thousands hardly kills a card. It's really only inferior in ONE way, Micro SDHC compatibility. Other than that and the touch screen GUI, they're the same. And just FYI, the Cyclo is about $10-15 more expensive at most stores, although I'm sure there are exceptions.



compare build quality, support (not just firmware updates, but forums, contacting them in person, replacement carts, etc), microSDHC, GUI -- they all top the R4. While i disagree with pharaoh's statement " it is like a statement saying that in the future they will be slow to release updates, or maybe not at all..." I agree with his reason. Just choose whoever is faster. Thats all. The CycloDS Evo managed to get the updates out almost instantaneously, while the R4 is lagging behind. add this on the list of advantages the cycloDS have over the R4. 

As pharaoh, said, "*it is the clear winner*" There's no two ways about it. R4 is cheaper, R4 works, but the cycloDS evo tops it - simple as that.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright, there are several things wrong with your post. First, why do you call yourself out as being biased? That's rather stupid, and I don't see the point in it. Second, you fail to understand what the word impartial means. Impartial means you don't favor one over the other when making judgements, and will highlight merits and faults regardless, not that you love them all.

And yes, it's true that about 99.8% of DS games don't work on the R4, therefore rendering it completely useless. I guess you're right, burn all the R4s because Worms and Deltora Quest don't work. And when you say "100% compatibility is pretty much available on all carts except the R4 and older carts", what older carts? Everything, right? There aren't THAT many flashcarts out there, so among them R4 still stands as one of the best. Name 5 other DS carts with absolute 100% compatibility, and I will stand proven wrong.

And you say you "eventually" expect it to get more popular, yet is it there now? We live in the present, and speculating about the future does nothing to change the here and now.  Even though incompatibility is a big issue, it's *easily* fixed in comparison to something like say, soft reset or the Acekard's lacking download play.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 23, 2007)

Why are you attacking him? haha
The R4 certainly is one of the best, no-ones denying that.
It's the second best and the Acekard can hope to be the third best.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Why are you attacking him? haha
> The R4 certainly is one of the best, no-ones denying that.
> It's the second best and the Acekard can hope to be the third best.



seeing that you own a cycloDS, where do you think that belongs in the rankings, alastair? I'm just curious.


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Actually, the R4 is long from dead. If you want a great priced card that does everything that's NEEDED, R4 is the way to go, definitely. If you want more space for media and such, then Cyclo or possibly Acekard. For NDS games and homebrew compatibility at a rock bottom price, R4 is still king.



cheap = king?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





let's all hail Mcdonald's dollar menu

R4 = poor man's flash card


----------



## cynthia (Sep 23, 2007)

Somebody said that the code is bad, but it isn't that bad IMO. I've seen worse. It would pretty maintainable though it would require quite a while to review all of it.

The english comments aren't all that bad, and there wasn't many dirty looking hacks or workarounds from what i saw. (I didn't check all of it though)

The bad things are : there were some commented-out code, without any comment of why it was commented-out... Also some Chinese comments were in it. And the methods were not the best choice of naming, a lot of the methods gave me no idea what it does. Which isn't good.

It shouldn't be the hardest code to maintain. Moonshell is way larger when it comes to the code anyway.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> The CycloDS Evolution completely destroyed the R4, not to mention that the R4 pretty much is useless now that they haven't fixed Worms Open Warfare 2, it is like a statement saying that in the future they will be slow to release updates, or maybe not at all...



the Cyclo destroyed the R4? how? the R4 is 'pretty much useless' ??!? They could release a patch in the next week and then they'd be even in my opinion. 

I can still play any DS game I want on my R4 so it's hardly worth getting another flashcard for these incredible must have features that the cyclo has (ie: none, it has zero worthwhile extra features than the R4 ZERO!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love a cycloDS if someone gave one to me for free but apart from that I doubt many R4 users would ever switch to something more expensive that does the exact same thing.


----------



## d33t (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm pretty excited to see if anyone runs with this cart. I can see people releasing and maintaining their own versions of the firmware too, which could be both good and bad. Still, if it keeps features coming and they maintain the project well, it can't lose. Open source is pretty great and invites a lot of innovation.

As for the code being sloppy and poorly commented, I don't see why it would/should keep people from buying the cart itself. I'm sure they aren't the only company who's code is like that, they just happen to be the only one you can see. In fact, I'd be surprised if ANY flash cart's firmware was cleanly written, well documented and efficient. It's more of a "if it works and it's stable, get it out the door" situation.

Lastly, even if the community never takes hold of the cart, it's coming out of the gate with all the standards anyway, plus the mixed Flash/MicroSDHC combo, which is cool on its own. As long as Acekard keeps up on the updates (which they seem to have done with their older cards already) this cart should be pretty amazing. That's all assuming that the features work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anxiously awaiting the review!!

EDIT: Just read through all the posts. The R4 vs CycloDS stuff is entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have an M3 myself, which I love, but if I was in the market for a new cart, the CycloDS would get my business. Download play, MicroSDHC and their update track record are all very impressive and well worth the extra cash. But, I love my M3; it's done everything I've needed it to and it was really cheap.

Also, I didn't realize that the Acekard didn't have some of the most basic of features yet (download play, soft reset, etc); that kinda sucks. Hopefully it'll be added soon or it could be a very bad first impression for a lot of people. I also hope they (or someone active in the community) really maintains the open source project. The single most important aspect to making open source work is project management and maintenance; without it the community will never materialize....


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll shut you all up right now on this R4/cyclo stuff in a AK thread: _maybe R4 is "behind" because they were busy OEM'ing CycloDS?_





It won't be the big mess one would imagine looking at the current source code, especially if AK make some form of public SVN and _actual_ collaboration occurs. Ever used XBMC? It's a _great_ example of a collaborative effort (though I can't say the source to that is anywhere close to tidy most days).


----------



## recover (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa!
I see that this has gone out to yet another historical flame fight, *and it's not even about the card we're supposed to discuss here!*
I think it's better if we stay on topic, this discussion is about the ARPG, its features, and speculation about the card's future.

I think it's pretty much a matter of time, we won't really see any sudden reaction to the open source TODAY.
Think about it, AceKard got a lot of things to keep up with now, SVN repository, bug tracker (I wonder if they'll make one, I did mail it as a suggestion), fix bugs etc.
It's really up to them to fix this and make the card attractive to developers (maybe send some freebies to some devs they like?).


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 23, 2007)

If Acekard wanted to they could set up a bounty system. I mean you could get 50 bucks for coding in soft reset and stuff like that. They would save heaps on paying programmers


----------



## cynthia (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> If Acekard wanted to they could set up a bounty system. I mean you could get 50 bucks for coding in soft reset and stuff like that. They would save heaps on paying programmers



What you didn't notice is Acekard is from China. How much to you think the average wage is in China?
You can hire a full-time housemaid for a month with just 150USD in China. And full-time means she serves you 24/7, and lives in the house. I'm not very clear about IT professionals, but 50 bucks for one feature would be a crazy amount for a company in China to pay.


----------



## Hit (Sep 23, 2007)

They could better make an plugin system wat makes it avaible to controll the wholle device
But releasing the source is bad
Preppair for clones


----------



## Kellicros (Sep 23, 2007)

Very wise move to have the firmware open-source, lets see if the other flashcarts follow the footstep. Let's see, flashcarts, aside of the purpose of running *coughs* backups, they are very vital for homebrews. Now, if the flashcart developers are having a hard to to squeeze out new ideas to improve the firmwares, why not let the homebewers do it? 

Slightly offtopic though, seeing how popular the R4 is, having the firmware open-source means a lot, it is almost like a dream.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 23, 2007)

but ppl should leave it to the developers to make it since they know more of the device and how much do u trust the ppl to do... Take emus for example... if nintendo made the emu (lols) it would be done in few months or weeks becuz they know what to do so what about the R4 and others as developers know more on how to program it...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a little worried about dodgy firmware that ends up bricking your DS because some noob didn't know what he was doing.

If I get one I'll only be downloading the official updates.

I hear download play isn't 100% with this card yet? can anyone confirm this?


----------



## 4saken (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I'm a little worried about dodgy firmware that ends up bricking your DS because some noob didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> If I get one I'll only be downloading the official updates.
> 
> I hear download play isn't 100% with this card yet? can anyone confirm this?



Yes, it is not 100%


----------



## felix123 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> but ppl should leave it to the developers to make it since they know more of the device and how much do u trust the ppl to do... Take emus for example... if nintendo made the emu (lols) it would be done in few months or weeks becuz they know what to do so what about the R4 and others as developers know more on how to program it...


Um, the unofficial Zelda: Phantom Hourglass Chinese translation was done in two weeks by unpaid volunteers.
The official English translation by paid Nintendo developers is not out yet.

Don't dis developers just because they are not official.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but ppl should leave it to the developers to make it since they know more of the device and how much do u trust the ppl to do...Seriously, I trust the likes of moonlight and dragonminded, or for that matter any dev who just picked up the DS toolchain yesterday over the official product group some seem to champion to the point of thread hijacking lately around here. If one is antsy about in development updates from homebrewers, there is always the option to wait until others who have the ability to recover their DS from any catastrophe confirm operations.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Hit @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> ...


If it get's cloned, it will be _very bad_ clones. Judging by the source, much of the proprietary stuff is done internally on the asic's, also judging by the number of R4 clones on the market today it is also a very effective way to protect their product (for example, just have a look at how well Cyclo's SuperCard slot2 knockoffs are doing these days... THAT's why in my books R4, AK, EZ5, DS Link, Ncard etc are still the better products, one might say it's a poor man's product but at least it is a poor man's not possibly stolen design or outsourced product).

Giving their hardware's software protections of a sort to prevent cloning after open source release also explains in a way that should make sense to most as to why it may have taken them 10 months to bring the HARDWARE to market... making sure the internal code wouldn't show faults down the road is pretty important when it becomes more complex (more important IMHO than making a menu that does more than the basics before the hardware is fully tested as reliable in most consumer situations).

I had some hope that other teams like EZ would step up to open source their stuff, but after reflection I don't believe their products were built to the idea of hardware based protection once the source was out (aka: making us consumers safe from bad fakes). I am hoping for a lot with AK RPG, and I hope most aren't too dense to realize the value of this style of openness from the team that they continue to jump on the "limited support waiting hoping preying for an update in a timely manner" bandwagon. Trust me, even some of the greatest/fastest coders eventually tire of updating things and eventually all the non-open products will be left behind for bigger and better things.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I'm a little worried about dodgy firmware that ends up bricking your DS because some noob didn't know what he was doing.



It's impossible to unintentionally brick someones DS. And, as all upgrades should come with source (GPL?) Just look at the code yourself.

Failing that, flash your DS. There's no reason not to do so.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, there are several things wrong with your post. First, why do you call yourself out as being biased? That's rather stupid, and I don't see the point in it. Second, you fail to understand what the word impartial means. Impartial means you don't favor one over the other when making judgements, and will highlight merits and faults regardless, not that you love them all.
> ...



I'm sorry for taking this thread off course, but Pharoah is very wrong on this one. YOU called YOURSELF bias, go to your post a couple pages back when you say "...bias is apparent (I think you meant inherent) in human nature...", so don't come here and say I said you were biased, you called yourself out on that one. And how am I biased? Rather, I'm the most impartial one here, because I call out the Acekard on it's faults each time, and the R4 as well for it's minimal compatibility issues. Plus, having all three cards doesn't instantly rid you of bias. If that was true, then the fact that I considered buying an Acekard and have a Cyclo on order right now should absolve me of the crime of being biased.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Actually, the R4 is long from dead. If you want a great priced card that does everything that's NEEDED, R4 is the way to go, definitely. If you want more space for media and such, then Cyclo or possibly Acekard. For NDS games and homebrew compatibility at a rock bottom price, R4 is still king.


Wrong, N-Card already killed R4 in that aspect long ago. You can even by 1GB N-Cards for 20$


----------



## THeLL (Sep 23, 2007)

Why is Gbatemp hyping the RPG Acekard so much? They constantly control the news and frontpage here @ gbatemp and the news about it has subjective terms in it that shouldn't be in a newspost....


----------



## Emu (Sep 23, 2007)

I feel kinda weird seeing all these people with multiple slot-1s wanting this new one.. Like.. I have my R4 and that's good for me. Why would I want another one? Each one gets better with each release.


----------



## go185 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Why is Gbatemp hyping the RPG Acekard so much? They constantly control the news and frontpage here @ gbatemp and the news about it has subjective terms in it that shouldn't be in a newspost....



Whenever a new flashcart gets released, there is always news articles on the front page about it (INCLUDING the R4, to make the R4 fanboys happy)


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(cynthia @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Somebody said that the code is bad, but it isn't that bad IMO. I've seen worse. It would pretty maintainable though it would require quite a while to review all of it.
> 
> The english comments aren't all that bad, and there wasn't many dirty looking hacks or workarounds from what i saw. (I didn't check all of it though)
> 
> ...



It got some dodgy parts but not that bad ( already managed to understand alot of the GUI mechanisem and its quite nice) also it isn't a bad code its just that it isn't commented and got some bad C++ habits ( declartion everywhere makes it hard to keep track).But I guess this is what you ger when a non open-source compeney releases the code ( I did say the first community project is commenting)


Anyway thanks AceKard team for the source  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


P.S I have a theoraticly semi working Moonshell button for the GUI ( haven't got an AceKard to test it) which could be used as a shortcut mechanisem basics


----------



## mastertop101 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> I don't really understand what you're trying to say in your first quote, but the second one has alot of misconsumptions, in my opinion. The card itself may not have everything you want, but you can add it and add it on there within seconds. Pay? Who would pay for a custom firmware? 99.9% of people would do it for the fame they'd get from it, not to earn money. Hell, if me and Savant get working, I can put alot of things that I've wanted on a flashcart, onto an Acekard in a few minutes.


In a few minutes... riiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(mastertop101 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand what you're trying to say in your first quote, but the second one has alot of misconsumptions, in my opinion. The card itself may not have everything you want, but you can add it and add it on there within seconds. Pay? Who would pay for a custom firmware? 99.9% of people would do it for the fame they'd get from it, not to earn money. Hell, if me and Savant get working, I can put alot of things that I've wanted on a flashcart, onto an Acekard in a few minutes.
> ...



Why being so skeptical, there are some really nifty things that can be done in a matter of minutes (providing a good programmer is writing it) . If you have looked into the source code you would have known that there are some really helpful procedures in there


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Emu @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I feel kinda weird seeing all these people with multiple slot-1s wanting this new one.. Like.. I have my R4 and that's good for me. Why would I want another one? Each one gets better with each release.


We get accused of being biased towards every flash cart at the time they come out... naturally there is more news about new flash carts and thus they take up a lot of frontpage time... There's nothing seedy about it.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok. 2 games out of 1200+ is DEFINITELY minimal compatibility issues, no matter how you look at it. What do you want to be said, that the R4 is utter garbage and should be burned and destroyed because Worms 2 and Deltora Quest don't work without a patch, when there's no way to fix the Acekards download play and soft reset issues like that? Get real.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Ok. 2 games out of 1200+ is DEFINITELY minimal compatibility issues, no matter how you look at it. What do you want to be said, that the R4 is utter garbage and should be burned and destroyed because Worms 2 and Deltora Quest don't work without a patch, when there's no way to fix the Acekards download play and soft reset issues like that? Get real.


2 Games? More like 20. Then again, most of these games suck so eh.


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 23, 2007)

yea


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 23, 2007)

Really, 20? I had no idea. The only game I heard about was Worms 2 Open Warfare. Doesn't really matter to me though, as I just sold my R4 and will get a Cyclo as soon as RealHotStuff ships out there 10/1 batch.


----------



## OSW (Sep 24, 2007)

The whole arm7 fix thing is what has let R4 down for me. Perfect compatability without manual patching should be a given, but R4 is behind the times.

BUT BACK ON TOPIC AS PharaohsVizier WAS TRYING TO GET ACROSS!
no more R4 talk!

I'm probably getting my acekard this week or next, i'll post my impressions then too.


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 24, 2007)

R4 patches game on the fly, there will be more incompatibilities


----------



## go185 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just purchased my RPG from bamboogaming!


----------



## iwakura (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Well according to the clean rom patcher, so does AceKardRPG.


which games does it need to patch on the fly?


----------



## Alastair (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> seeing that you own a cycloDS, where do you think that belongs in the rankings, alastair? I'm just curious.



Where do you think? Number one.

I read everything I could find about the available cartridges and purchased based on what DS flash cart. plays DS games the best. If that makes me ignorant, I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I will never accept from anyone that a card with inferior compatibility (R4/ARPG) is better.

I didn't get my CycloDS because I heard that it had as wonderful support for download play as the other options.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I read everything I could find about the available cartridges and purchased based on what DS flash cart. plays DS games the best. If that makes me ignorant, I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? Doesn't the RPG have 100% capatiblity too? And also you don't have to buy a specific SD card for problematic games.(same goes for G6 Real) So the problems with the RPG that keep it from being the best cart are the features that haven't been added yet.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Huh? Doesn't the RPG have 100% capatiblity too? And also you don't have to buy a specific SD card for problematic games.(same goes for G6 Real) So the problems with the RPG that keep it from being the best cart are the features that haven't been added yet.



If you only play single-player, yes. Download play is important for people that have friends with DSs though and fromw hat I heard, D.P. with the RPG is a joke.

The SD card problem is a bit disconcerting (although I only thought it happened with Portrait of Ruin on the CycloDS), true, I agree but it's not hard to get the right SD card.

As for the things that keep the RPG from being the best: You're absolutely right. The same goes for every single cart. out there: if only they had the features to make them the best, they WOULD be the best!


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Well according to the clean rom patcher, so does AceKardRPG.


Every last card that has been made does, every card that will be made in the future will too. It's the result of using flash memory, it's slower than the ROM memory Nintendo is using and that's all there is to it. A well designed card will implement a patching method that can be very effective, but there will always be the possibility of a game not working on a card if it's throwing something the patcher can't handle.


----------



## recover (Sep 24, 2007)

If you don't prepatch the rom (modifying the actual file), of course the cards will have to do it on the fly (in memory when you run the rom).


----------



## Rankio (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> If you only play single-player, yes. Download play is important for people that have friends with DSs though and fromw hat I heard, D.P. with the RPG is a joke.



How is it a joke?  It barely is even out yet.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> As for the things that keep the RPG from being the best: You're absolutely right. The same goes for every single cart. out there: if only they had the features to make them the best, they WOULD be the best!Â


Yes, but they do intend to add those features and once/if they do it will be the best cart then.(unless the M3 Real has something more) So how is the cart so bad? It's still too early to tell. And only one site is actually selling them right now...

It's not like you can easily add internal memory on an R4 or CycloDS Evo or make slot-2 cards play roms without patching. Some features are hardware specific...


----------



## go185 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got a message from Bamboogaming saying that my RPG shipped!  Should be in my hands in 14 days!


----------



## iwakura (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iwakura @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > seeing that you own a cycloDS, where do you think that belongs in the rankings, alastair? I'm just curious.
> ...



oh. in your previous post you said R4 can be first and RPG can be second, so...


----------



## Alastair (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> How is it a joke?Â It barely is even out yet.
> 
> By way of the fact that it has terrible support.
> I don't judge how well a feature works by how long the cart.'s been out either.
> ...


No, I didn't. 

"The R4 certainly is one of the best, no-ones denying that.
It's the second best and the Acekard can hope to be the third best."


----------



## recover (Sep 25, 2007)

In addition to the features available, I wonder how difficult it would be to implement text file support, both read and write (like TxtWriter).
I think it would be awesome since I remember how tedious it was for me before I found TxtWriter, had to plug the microsd card in my comp every time I wanted to change a config...


----------



## OSW (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(recover @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> In addition to the features available, I wonder how difficult it would be to implement text file support, both read and write (like TxtWriter).
> I think it would be awesome since I remember how tedious it was for me before I found TxtWriter, had to plug the microsd card in my comp every time I wanted to change a config...








  there was always DSOrganise... and it handles it better than txtwriter anyday.


----------



## go185 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just looked at the system files (not the source code), and noticed that it comes with 2 DLDI files (one for homebrew on NAND, one for homebrew on TF card).

And since the 2 DLDI files are in the folder that gets put on the root of the NAND, looks like the RPG has auto DLDI patching!


----------



## asusboy (Sep 25, 2007)

FCR's AceKard RPG Review
http://flashcartreviews.com/xoops/htdocs/m...makale.php?id=6
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1175162zsamW9qg


----------



## recover (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(go185 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I just looked at the system files (not the source code), and noticed that it comes with 2 DLDI files (one for homebrew on NAND, one for homebrew on TF card).
> 
> And since the 2 DLDI files are in the folder that gets put on the root of the NAND, looks like the RPG has auto DLDI patching!


Auto-DLDI patching has always been an advertised feature on their homepage.
It's a pain without it these days, especially with this card, it wouldn't be especially nice to have to repatch the rom if you moved something from the microsd to the nand memory.
It would be nice if a driver which could access both the NAND and the microsd would be made available, that would at least require the developers to start using different paths (like /nand and /microsd), or perhaps making / standard for the nand memory and /microsd on top of that, making it possible to use standard paths.
It would be quite difficult to engineer tho, since almost no homebrew allow you to configure where you want things to go.

Ideally I would think that all homebrew developers should adapt and put all the config files in a unix-style manner, like all the configs go in /etc with a .conf extension, and that you should at least be able to configure where all the other files belonging to that homebrew will be stored, etc.
I think this will be very difficult to achieve though.


----------



## Rankio (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rankio @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How is it a joke?Â It barely is even out yet.
> ...



Again, how can it have terrible support when not even in people's hands yet?  By that basis, R4 has terrible support because it hasn't fixed the ARM7 bug.  I'm not trying to attack you but you should really have some patience before making such judgments.

The packaging reminds me of the G6 Lite package.  I bet all these things are made by one main company and smaller companies pay for certain options and sell the cart as their own.  There are too many similarities between all the carts out there, some alot more obvious than others.


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> It's not too early to tell. Unless you can foretell what the cart'll be like, we can only judge it by what it can do now which is perform inferiorly.
> The amount fo places to buy them isn't going to change the cart. at all. I don't see your reasoning.



I think this cart preform better then R4 did on launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen some flash cart it my life time and this one seems good enough .


----------



## Seraph (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> It's not too early to tell. Unless you can foretell what the cart'll be like, we can only judge it by what it can do now which is perform inferiorly.
> The amount fo places to buy them isn't going to change the cart. at all. I don't see your reasoning.


I wasn't trying to reason that if more places were selling the cart it would somehow magically make the cart better...My point was the cart has just been released.(and only on one site)


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(recover @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> It would be nice if a driver which could access both the NAND and the microsd would be made available, that would at least require the developers to start using different paths (like /nand and /microsd), or perhaps making / standard for the nand memory and /microsd on top of that, making it possible to use standard paths.
> It would be quite difficult to engineer tho, since almost no homebrew allow you to configure where you want things to go.
> 
> Ideally I would think that all homebrew developers should adapt and put all the config files in a unix-style manner, like all the configs go in /etc with a .conf extension, and that you should at least be able to configure where all the other files belonging to that homebrew will be stored, etc.
> I think this will be very difficult to achieve though.



Actually it would be fat0:/ fat1:/ fat2;/ etc if a driver could access both filesystems.
And all your path problems are likely to disappear when the next devkitARM/libnds come out (which will have argc & argv support)


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

so does anyone know if download play is going to be fixed by launch? cheers


----------



## RiotShooter (Sep 25, 2007)

download play should be eventually fixed


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> so does anyone know if download play is going to be fixed by launch? cheers



I really don't know, from what I have seen in the Source code it could be that the auto-trimming might be at fault


----------



## Seraph (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> so does anyone know if download play is going to be fixed by launch? cheers


See, this is what I was trying to point out. The RPG has already launched (even though only bamboogaming is selling them) hasn't it? I also had the impression that the cart wasn't even released yet earlier, but that's wrong, right?


----------



## Alastair (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Again, how can it have terrible support when not even in people's hands yet?Â By that basis, R4 has terrible support because it hasn't fixed the ARM7 bug.Â I'm not trying to attack you but you should really have some patience before making such judgments.
> 
> Ahh pardon. I wasn't thinking of the same "support". I revoke my previous comment.
> 
> ...


Haha. I had no idea. That is apalling. Although the CycloDS, as new as it is, is more or less un-available from most sites. These groups need to get their act together - if they want to sell a product, they should have it available to sell.


----------



## go185 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have found the CycloDS on almost all Canadian, US, and other English-speaking sites, most have it in stock.

Bamboogaming, however, is the only site selling the RPG and only had 50 in their first shipment.
(luckily, I ordered mine the day before they went out of stock, already have the tracking number and all!)


----------



## Alastair (Sep 26, 2007)

Everywhere I've looked says they're (CycloDS) on back order.


----------



## gab10 (Sep 26, 2007)

just open source is nothing

any smart developer build the new loader


----------



## go185 (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Everywhere I've looked says they're (CycloDS) on back order.



Just checked modchipstore.com, and they have it in stock


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Actually it would be fat0:/ fat1:/ fat2;/ etc if a driver could access both filesystems.
> And all your path problems are likely to disappear when the next devkitARM/libnds come out (which will have argc & argv support)


Path issues are already addressed (at least in part) by EFS_Lib.


----------



## recover (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> And all your path problems are likely to disappear when the next devkitARM/libnds come out (which will have argc & argv support)


Well, it won't solve everything, it will only make it possible for developers to adjust their homebrew to "the new standard", if there will every be one like I suggested.
I think it will make life easier if it would ever get widespread usage among homebrew.


----------



## scognito (Sep 27, 2007)

lol it booted on r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but obviously i cannot enter the sd menu lol


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> just open source is nothing
> 
> any smart developer build the new loader
> 
> ...



You can change the DLDI so that will be 2 FAT partitions but it wouldn't be the program still need an implementation of multiply partitions


----------



## gab10 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> just open source is nothing
> 
> any smart developer build the new loader


any?


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 28, 2007)

Its all a question of what you want to be done. Pm me requests and I'll see what can be done


----------



## gab10 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Its all a question of what you want to be done. Pm me requests and I'll see what can be done


basic function first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soft reset
compatible with donwload play and wii 
cheat code
and moonshell can load both micro sd and flash file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




slow motion and real time save later


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raisingod @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its all a question of what you want to be done. Pm me requests and I'll see what can be done
> ...




OK
Soft reset  will be done by the AK team so I'll leave it for now
The DL/P is caused  , in my opinion, by some unnecessary header masking and I am currently looiking into it.
I'll study th AR cheat code stracture and see what I can do .
A method to load 2 partitions is possible to make but the program must include  support for 2 partition as well.


----------



## gab10 (Sep 29, 2007)

um...
but i don't think they will build soft reset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ak and ak+ also have not that


----------



## gab10 (Sep 29, 2007)

del plz


----------



## kalimero (Sep 29, 2007)

The first thing i would add is an option to hide acekard system files and folders.


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 29, 2007)

hmm Ok that is quite easy to do but I need all of the system files/folder names (since I haven't got AKRPG yet {missed the current bambo gaming supply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## RiotShooter (Sep 29, 2007)

i think it was acekards mistake in not giving more rpgs out to people to work on the open source.


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 29, 2007)

i agree


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> i think it was acekards mistake in not giving more rpgs out to people to work on the open source.




Maybe still its possible to work with it even without the unit , its just that nothing will be released since no testing could be done


----------



## scognito (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i think it was acekards mistake in not giving more rpgs out to people to work on the open source.
> ...



Would be nice to use it on another card to make a "universal" loader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can hack the sources but just for simple tasks.
Tried to boot on ninjads and r4 but obviously i get only the main screen.


----------



## gab10 (Oct 20, 2007)

um..no one get akrpg and make a loader?


----------

